# Skoda Accident..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The wife had an accident today, a Skoda ran into the back of her.

It was pretty messy - there was jam and sponge cake everywhere.

:lol: 

pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

LOL..it took me a bit to work that out. But I dont watch too much TV.


Richard...


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Our second vehicle is a Skoda Fabia and my wife keeps looking for the advertised replacement.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

A case of 'You can't have your cake and _drive_ it too'


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're not going to believe this but now i've had an accident as well.....

This morning on the way to work I ran into the rear of a car at some lights whilst not really paying attention. 

The driver got out and......he was a midget! 

I said to him........"sorry, we had better exchange numbers and names for the insurance companies" 

He said, "I'm not happy "... 

I replied, "Well, which one are you then?"

:roll: :lol: pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Phred

After a lifetime of 2nd hand cars, I've bitten the bullet and am replacing our 02-reg Fabia with one of the new ones. Apparently, it's left the factory, and on a train somewhere in Europe :roll: 

I personally don't like the look of them (but Annie does, so that's OK), and our current 1.4 petrol Fabia has done about 15,000 miles a year, and has been a great car for us (some European and big UK trips without any bother).

I decided to go for the 1.4TDi - performance similar to the 1.9, fuel consumption around 60mg, and £35 a year car tax :wink: Looking forward to having a CD player and aircon to play with  

Gerald


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope you paid less than the cake one cost, £500000 and that didnt include any double cream
see HERE
Geo


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

So that's what you've all been on about. It's very confusing for those of us who don't have a telly :lol:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

peejay said:


> The wife had an accident today, a Skoda ran into the back of her. It was pretty messy - there was jam and sponge cake everywhere. :lol: pete


My daughter sent me that by text and this is what followed:

Her: I'm really really annoyed, some idiot has just crashed into my car in one of them new Skoda's, there's sponge and jam and jelly everywhere.

Me: Oh dear, I imagine you were a trifle annoyed. I suppose the person who crashed into you is being held in custard-y?

Her: Yes well apart from damage to car they caused a massive jam.

Me:Well I just hope they get their just desserts.

Her: I hope they get fined hundreds and thousands.

Me: A good whipping would serve them right.

Her: I agree, that would certainly be the icing on the cake

Me: They probably sponging off the State and will get off scot free

Her: Well as long as the prosecution doesn't crumble, this little Angel will be full of Delight.

Me: OK sweetie, as long as you not hurt, alls well that ends well.

Her: Yea, I'm OK, night night old fruit.

Who said the art of conversation is dead :roll:

Maura


----------

